# HIGHLAND - BLACK SEA - ROOSTER ( NEW CONCEPT )



## akdemir9 (Jan 5, 2018)

Hi friends I came again

New concept highland and rooster.

At the end of the video the cock will fly from the wind.

good looking.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Nice roo . Is he a certain breed?


----------



## akdemir9 (Jan 5, 2018)

We call them ISPENÇ in Turkey.

According to us, the properties we should carry;
must be a rose (comb )
it must be plentiful
be five or six fingers
Must be the beard

I do not know if he has an international name.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

When we get high winds, every chicken I've owned seems to become "spooky" and usually huddle under the coop. 
I suspect the wind interferes with their senses detecting predators.


----------



## akdemir9 (Jan 5, 2018)

dawg53 said:


> When we get high winds, every chicken I've owned seems to become "spooky" and usually huddle under the coop.
> I suspect the wind interferes with their senses detecting predators.


My chicken is not walking in the wind in the wind. It is waiting under a spot.

Maybe the wind does not feel safe


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I have noticed my chickens prefer to walk into the wind on the really windy days.When they walk away,the wind gets in the butt feathers and pushes them around,especially the Cochins.It's funny to watch.


----------

